# hobbit cartoon



## zeldamaster13 (Aug 11, 2002)

Why do the elves (/elfs) in the cartoon The Hobbit look like ugly gnomes?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 11, 2002)

They look a little like I had pictured Goblins to look. They're neat loooking though.


I missed the"why" in your post. I have no answer to that question though.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 12, 2002)

I dont know why they look like that! I think they look awful, guess the animator forgot that elves are supposed to be beautiful


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 12, 2002)

giving it some more thought I have this: that movie was made for children, perhaps the purpose of the monster-looking elves is to avoid confusion. Younger children may not know what to think if beautiful creatures take captive the Dwarves, Viewers are intended to be on the dwarves side. This way it also comes as a bit of a surprise when Thanduil calls Thorin "friend" and they take sides together against the Orcs..
Kind of had to give children an idea of the fear that the dwarves had in captivity, without having to make the Elves cruel.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 12, 2002)

Good call Confusticated, i didnt think of if that way.
And it made sense when i thought about what you wrote


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

Hobbit cartoon, oh, the horror!  

It took me a long time to recover from that cartoon.


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 23, 2002)

It had TWO things going for it...Houston's voice acting as Gandalf, and the fact that compared to the same production company's rendition of "Return of the King" it was a masterpiece...


----------

